# FXX - Many shows moving from FX



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a heads up that most comedies from FX are moving to FXX in September. Check your series recording options


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone know where FXX will be on DirecTV, or even if?

I noticed they moved around a bunch of channels recently, so hoping this is what they were doing it for.
More likely, they're doing it for Football season though.


phox


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

From the wikipedia entry it's 619 which was the Fox Soccer Channel.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

fmowry said:


> From the wikipedia entry it's 619 which was the Fox Soccer Channel.


I strongly suspect DirecTV will actually put FXX on a channel number somewhere in the 200s (250 would be a good guess), rather than at 619 in the sports area.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.

Speaking of FX, here's an FYI for anybody interested - I was just cruising through the Tivo guide to see what I watch on FX (looks like, currently anyway, I only have 'The Bridge') and I noticed that they are doing a marathon re-airing of* 'American Horror Story: Asylum' *beginning on Friday 8/23 and running through Sun am 8/25.

The first 7 episodes begin at 10pm Fri 8/23 and the second 6 eps begin at 11pm on Saturday, running through the night into Sunday. I don't know if that is east coast time or pacific, as some of my HD channels are east coast feed and some are regular, for me, Pacific time.


----------

